# ألمانيا رائدة تقنية استغلال طاقة الرياح



## محمد طارق محمد (15 أبريل 2009)

_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: عجلات الرياح قي شمال ألمانيا_

*في مجال تقنية توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق استغلال قوة الرياح تتمتع ألمانيا بسمعة طيبة ، فهي "بطلة العالم" في مجال إنتاج المعدات الخاصة بهذه التقنية، كما أنها تُعد من أكثر دول العالم استغلالاً لها*







يعد الشعب الألماني من أكثر شعوب العالم وعياً بالبيئة وضرورة الحفاظ على سلامتها عن طريق التركيز على استخدام مصادر الطاقة المتجددة (البديلة) التي لا تضر بالمناخ أو بجودة الهواء. هذه "الفلسفة الحياتية" دفعت الرأي العام الألماني إلى تأييد إجراءات الحكومات الألمانية في السنوات العشرين الأخيرة التي قامت بدورها بإنشاء محطات لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية في "مزارع الرياح" بشكل مكثف في شتى أنحاء ألمانيا. 

* توظيف التقنية في حماية البيئة *



_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: _وتعود منزلة ألمانيا المميزة وتفوقها التكنولوجي في مجال استخدام طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية أيضاً إلى التفوق العلمي لقطاعها الهندسي ودور هذا القطاع في مواكبة أحدث تطورات العصر، علاوة على الخبرة الألمانية الطويلة في التعامل المثمر والجدي مع التقنيات المحافظة على البيئة بصورة عامة. وينبغي التنويه في هذا الصدد إلى أن فوائد محطات توليد الطاقة القائمة على استغلال الرياح تكمن في أنها تحد من انبعاثات الغازات الضارة بالهواء مثل غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون، كما أنها تعمل على توفير وقود النفط لأغراض أخرى مثل صناعة البتروكيماويات. وللتعبير عن هذا التطور بلغة الأرقام تكفي الإشارة إلى أن عددعجلات الرياح المنتشرة في ألمانيا والتي تولد الطاقة الكهربائية قد وصل إلى 12250عجلة وأنها قادرة على إنتاج 9850 ميجاوات من الطاقة الكهربائية. وعلاوة على ذلك فإن فوائد طاقة الرياح لا تقتصر على أنها "طاقة خضراء" لا تضر البيئة فقط، بل أنها امتدت لتصبح قطاعاً يتميز بمردوديته الإقتصادية، لأنه يخلق فرص عمل جديدة يحتاجها المجتمع في ظل التزاييد المستمر في عدد العاطلين عن العمل. ففي الوقت الراهن يعمل حوالي 40 ألف شخص في مجال استغلال طاقة الرياح في ألمانيا. 

*ألمانيا رائدة تقنية الطاقة الشمسية** أيضاً *



_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: توافق مع الطبيعة: عجلة الرايح _وبالإضافة إلى استغلال طاقة الرياح، تعد ألمانيا من أكثر دول العالم تقدماً في مجال استغلال الطاقة الشمسية حيث استطاعت خلال عام 2004 تركيب خلايا شمسية بقدرة 300 ميجاوات، وهذه القدرة تمثل ثلث الإنتاج العالمي وثمانية أضعاف الخلايا الشمسية المركبة في ألمانيا في عام 2000. بذلك تحتل ألمانيا المركز الأول في العالم في مجال إنتاج الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية. وخلال عام 2004 انتهى بناء اكبر محطة كهرباء تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية في العالم لتزويد 1800 منزل بالكهرباء في الشطر الشرقي من ألمانيا في ولاية ساكسونيا. وقد تم تركيب 33500 لوحة شمسية في المحطة التي تبلغ طاقتها 5 ميجاوات. وتصنع الخلية الكهروضوئية، التي تملك القدرة على تحويل ضوء الشمس مباشرة إلى طاقة كهربائية، من عنصر السيلكون النقي الذي يتم معالجته كيميائياً، وهو عنصر متوفر بكثرة في القشرة الأرضية. 



_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: وزير البيئة الألماني أثناء إفتتاحه لأكبر مولد كهربي يعمل بطاقة الرياح _وللتعبير عن غبطته وفخره بدور ألمانيا الريادي في تطوير واستغلال تقنية استغلال طاقة الرياح قال وزير البيئة الألماني يورغن تريتيين:"لا توجد دولة في العالم تولد طاقة كهربائية عن طريق توظيف طاقة الرياح مثل ألمانيا، كما ان هذه الطاقة الخضراء تعد اليوم جزءاً لا يُستغنى عنه من منظومة تزويد المواطنين الألمان بالطاقة الكهرباء". 

​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (17 أبريل 2009)

شيء رائع أن يكون هذا العمل المتقن ........
لي قريب في ألمانيا ، دائماً يحدثني عن المراوح بإعجاب .......


----------



## فيصل التميمي (18 أبريل 2009)

تم استيراد مجموعة مراوح كهذه الى الاردن ولكن للاسف هي فقط للزيارات العلميه


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

